# A Little Match Light



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool altoids tin shooter match light...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that gives the pharse "a pocket lighter" a whole new slant!!! That was sweet shooting with a sweet slinger.

When I get back from my perambulations out to the frozen east coast, I will consult with Winnie, and we will mount some kind of Altoids tin contest. Stay tuned ....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

way to go brother time for someone to get you a badge for your profile now you have to either start shooting at cards or strings.congrats :aahhhh:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You got this down! Way to go!


----------



## comviz1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Now onto microscopic pigeons. Awesome pocket slingshot man


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Charles said:


> Now that gives the pharse "a pocket lighter" a whole new slant!!! That was sweet shooting with a sweet slinger.When I get back from my perambulations out to the frozen east coast, I will consult with Winnie, and we will mount some kind of Altoids tin contest. Stay tuned ....Cheers ... Charles


Nice Charles... I love small shooters that shoot big!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet shooting man! You already know I am am a fan of small shooters I have been calling "inch-gappers". Now if I could only shoot like you do... Hahaha.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful little slinger!! And some great shooting as well!

Todd


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers guys. Thanks for watching.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting. Thank you for sharing and inspiring.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for another cool video and GOOD MUSIC TO

cheers


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Kind and cool little shooter paired up with great skills ending with sparkling results 

Really like your videos!

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> Cool altoids tin shooter match light...


Guaranteed Mrs. CanH8r was out of the house during this.

Right, Jeff? C'mon, c'mon, fess up, you're among bar - I mean forum - buddies...

:rofl:

Regards,

Mike


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

MORE GANJA MON!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice shooting Jeff!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

THWACK! said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > Cool altoids tin shooter match light...
> ...


Lol... She was not home but she always knows... I used to try and hide it from her, but forgot she watched my YouTube page lol.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Flatband said:


> MORE GANJA MON!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice shooting Jeff!


Lol.. Too funny Gary.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > CanH8r said:
> ...


Say, Jeff, would you happen to know the definition of "schmuck"?

Just wondering...

Best regards,

Mike :screwy:


----------

